

Fotoblur Labs - HTML5 Canvas, Backbone.js, swipe.js, jQuery, EJS - fotoblur
http://www.fotoblur.com/labs

======
fotoblur
One of the things that makes Fotoblur such an amazing place is its commitment
to artistry. We're damn lucky to have such talented photographers who have
come to participate in both our community and magazine.

In the past I have done some inquiry into the magazine industry and find its
way of doing business horribly wrong. Fotoblur's intent has always been to
create a magazine that focuses on art, instead of advertising and reviews of
cameras. I refuse to go that route in developing Fotoblur Magazine any
further.

However, you could say that Fotoblur, in its own right, has done things
differently. We've used the Print on Demand services from our friends at
MagCloud. This has allowed us the freedom to make our own rules as it pertains
to designing our own publication.

Never-the-less, with the increasing popularity of tablet devices, especially
with the retinal display now offered in the iPad 3, its time that Fotoblur
start looking into this arena to make an impact.

It is my belief that some portions of the web work better when offered as a
magazine simulation. Its is more intuitive to view images or news stories as
if they where in a book. Combining real-time web into these experiences will
dramatically change the landscape of how humans consume information.

Fotoblur is on a quest to participate in this evolving landscape and wishes to
do so by promoting the work of Fotoblur's contributors through software that
is made to be enjoyed on a tablet device.

Fotoblur Labs is a prototype of what I've been working on. Its concept goes
back even further. Its a web application that is best enjoyed on a webkit
enabled browser (Safari or Chrome). It will also work on Firefox. The best
experience thus far has been on an iPad (2 or 3). iPad1 gave poor performance.
It will not work in any Internet Explorer browser.

Again, this is a prototype. The question is, do you like it? Please be honest
in your assessment.

Lastly, there are a few warnings that come with this adventure. The software
may have bugs, may be down for maintenance, or may be broken as its worked on.

